# Cookies auslesen und wieder schreiben



## Busaschie (5. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
folgendes ich habe mehrere Cookies gesetzt, einen über GET Parameter im URL, das funktioniert auch alles soweit super.
Ich kann den Cookie und die verschiedene Werte im Firefox sehen.
Nun mache ich folgendes, bei einen neuen Aufruf der gleichen Seite prüfe ich ob es diesen Cookie gibt und schreibe den Inhalte des Cookies in einem Neuen Cookie. 
Und hier ist das Problem.

Es wird nur der erste Parameter in dem neuen Cookie geschrieben.

Aufruf der Seite mit GET Parameter:
hp-neu.html?utm_source=RTL&utm_medium=Link&utm_content=Mehr-erfahren-RTL&utm_campaign=RTL-LP

Danach steht folgendes im Cookie:
Name: gakamp
Werte: utmcsr=RTL|utmccn=RTL-LP|utmcmd=Link|utmcct=Mehr-erfahren-RTL

Wenn ich dann den Inhalt in ein neues Cookie schreibe steht nur noch:
Name: newco
Werte: utmcsr

Alles andere fehlt. Warum?

Das ist der Code für das schrieben des neuen Cookies:


```
String cookieDomain="diedomain.com"; 
int cookieMaxAge = 30 * 24 * 60 * 60;

//Check if gakamp exists
Cookie[] cookies = request.getCookies();
	String searchCookieName = "gakamp";
	String gaparamta="";
       if ( cookies != null ) {
        for(int i = 0; i < cookies.length; i++) { 
            Cookie c = cookies[i];
            gaparamta = c.getValue();
            
            if (c.getName().equals(searchCookieName)) {
Cookie cookie5 = new Cookie ("newco",gaparamta);
cookie5.setMaxAge(cookieMaxAge);
cookie5.setDomain(cookieDomain);
cookie5.setPath("/");
response.addCookie(cookie5);
            }
        }  
}
```


----------



## HimBromBeere (5. Mrz 2012)

Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher, weil meine Java-Web-Zeit ein wenig her ist, aber mit addCookie() fügst du ja genau dieses eine Cookie hinzu. Da du aber den gleichen Namen für das Cookie verwendest, wird das, was da unter diesem Namen bereits drinsteht, einfach überschrieben. 

"gakamp" kann gar nicht drin stehen, weil es in die response eh nie hinzugefügt wird (wäre ja eh quatsch, es steht ja schließlich schon im Browser, von dem die Anfrage kommt).

Steht in deinem Browser-Cookie gakamo noch drin?


EDIT: Aaaaah, hab jetzt erstmal dein Problem verstanden. Du musst vlcht. die ganzen Trennzeichen mal escapen (frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie^^).


----------



## Busaschie (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

hm kann den keiner weiterhelfen?

Ich es den so kompliziert einen Wert von einen Cookie in einen anderen Cookie zu schreiben?

Also wie gesagt:

1. Cookie
Name: gakamp
Werte: utmcsr=RTL|utmccn=RTL-LP|utmcmd=Link|utmcct=Mehr-erfahren-RTL

soll in den zweiten Cookie

2. Cookie
Name: newco
Werte: utmcs

Aber es kommt leider nur das bis zum ersten = mit.

Grüße


----------

